# MF168 hydraulic issues



## Christurner4560 (17 d ago)

G’day,

just had an MF168 pulled out the back of my shed a few hundred k’s away and brought up on a flat top. One of the FEL rams didn’t cope well at all and was pouring oil out. I bought and fitted a new one, but had to get the cleavage machined to fit into the FEL arm so it sat for a couple of weeks with the two hoses disconnected.

fitted it all up and topped of oil levels before testing, extended fully and lowered fully, lifted the front wheels off ground no problem. Hooked up slasher and all seemed to be working well with 3pl lifting the slasher no problems.

After about 10 minutes use I went to park it up to get another job done when I used the under seat diverted to lower the bucket it felt a bit strange (and almost gravelly or maybe crunchy like light metal was involved) and discovered I’d lost virtually all hydraulics. FEL now lifts at about an inch a minute and 3pl barely at all.

When I use the diverter lever the 3pl jumps into life but goes nowhere.

because of the new ram I was thinking airlock but have no idea where in the system to start and how to do a one man bleed (if even possible). But with the diverter lever Issue am wondering if it could be something in there causing the issue?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

G'Day Chris,

You mention of a "diverter valve" under the seat. Is this a selector valve to switch between loader and lift? Or maybe remote valves? If a selector valve, you are using the tractor's internal hydraulics for both the loader and lift systems. Is this correct? If so, the loader must be very slow to operate, because the tractor's hydraulic pump produces about 4.5 gpm. Normally, the loader uses a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump with higher gpm rating to operate the loader.

Does your tractor have rear remotes? If so you could plug in a pressure gauge to check pressure.


----------

